
The $15 Minimum Wage Will Kill Jobs. Should You Care? - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-07/the-15-minimum-wage-will-kill-jobs-should-you-care
======
drallison
Peter Coy who authored the Bloomberg article asserts:

 _Start with an unpopular but irrefutable fact: Raising the minimum wage to
$15 an hour, as some states are doing, will create both winners and losers.
The winners will be workers who get paid more, of course. The losers will be
low-skilled workers who don 't get paid at all, because employers couldn't
afford to keep them on._

This fundamental assertion (a higher minimum wage will cause employers to
eliminate jobs) is offered as a FACT without argument, analysis, or proof. It
makes the whole article suspect.

------
paulpauper
I use to care much more, and then I realized that since most predictions by
pundits are wrong, it probably doesn't matter that much. The economy will
adapt either way, although there may be some unintended consequences of higher
wages, as the article alludes to..

